# WTH happened



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

This new stuff sucks. No offense Flea. But damn!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Cdog said:


> This new stuff sucks. No offense Flea. But damn!


LOL!!! learn to adapt !!!! LOL


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i like it better so far


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Patience, dude. I just came out of a brutal 6-hour upgrade that's going to make the site work better, but it's going to take me some time to clean it up and get things working normally again.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> This new stuff sucks. No offense Flea. But damn!


 Kinda strange,but it does work.. I'm old too,Dawg,as I'm sure you know,but got a handle on it nevertheless..


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

dont like this new style old skool better


----------



## Walknfree (Feb 2, 2011)

I like it. It looks NICE


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Kinda strange,but it does work.. I'm old too,Dawg,as I'm sure you know,but got a handle on it nevertheless..


OK you are right, if you can handle it after Dook got spanked then I will give it a try too...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Patience, dude. I just came out of a brutal 6-hour upgrade that's going to make the site work better, but it's going to take me some time to clean it up and get things working normally again.


BTW Matt, I do appreciate all you do!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep it's different. But change is good.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

It's cool... but I think that there should be a post dedicated to the changes that it brings... might help some of the gripes! 

MYT


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

By the time it's all over (probably Sunday afternoon) it won't look that different than it did before. I just wanted to get everything up and functioning ASAP so y'all didn't go through withdrawal...even if it's still a bit ugly.

All this backend stuff had to be fixed so that I could roll out the real changes including bringing a real front page back, make the site work better with phones, an iPhone app, faster load speeds, etc.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

sand flea said:


> By the time it's all over (probably Sunday afternoon) it won't look that different than it did before. I just wanted to get everything up and functioning ASAP so y'all didn't go through withdrawal...even if it's still a bit ugly.
> 
> All this backend stuff had to be fixed so that I could roll out the real changes including bringing a real front page back, make the site work better with phones, an iPhone app, faster load speeds, etc.


 An android app too?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Working on it.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

sand flea said:


> By the time it's all over (probably Sunday afternoon) it won't look that different than it did before. I just wanted to get everything up and functioning ASAP so y'all didn't go through withdrawal...even if it's still a bit ugly.
> 
> All this backend stuff had to be fixed so that I could roll out the real changes including bringing a real front page back, make the site work better with phones, an iPhone app, faster load speeds, etc.


you can use this site on your phone? maybe its time for me to get an upgrade. i have been useing the same little PINK cellphone for the past 5 years, if you even say internet around it the son of a gun shuts off.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Hell guys, givem a break. I know what he has been through, and it is more brutal than being skunked after fishing for 12 hours, in 90 degree heat, and spending 100's of dollars in expenses, and having severe sunburn, then running a ten mile run, and then maybe eat a biscuit, for dinner. Time will prevail. Just came so sudden.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought I was at the wrong place when I signed on this morning....  I too would love an android app.


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

sand flea said:


> Patience, dude. I just came out of a brutal 6-hour upgrade that's going to make the site work better, but it's going to take me some time to clean it up and get things working normally again.


Thank's for the upgrade and the privilege to be a member of P&S!!!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL...I thought I logged in to the wrong site. I don't mind the new format. Content is still the same lol...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I think this site upgrade is due to Matt's cabin fever. I'll bet a $1 if the cows were in town the site wouldnt be touched.. LOL Just joking with you Matt.... Change is good, and this site although Great needed some chances..


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

this is the new year yall know(well it was)


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

More color


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> OK you are right, if you can handle it after Dook got spanked then I will give it a try too...


 Ya jest had ta go dar didn' ya??


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Has anybody figured out the new search feature yet? Just curious, because I keep getting no results, and I'm stumped.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

It just took me 5 minutes to send a PM. Like Matt said, by tonight most of this should be straigtned out. BTW the PM issue was user error on my part LOL.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Has anybody figured out the new search feature yet? Just curious, because I keep getting no results, and I'm stumped.


Good catch--thanks. It looked like the new search was only picking up new posts. I had to dump the search table and rebuild the entire index. Give it a shot now.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Matt, the search works fine now! Thanks!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ive been down for a couple of days thought somthing was different. Colors need to be darkrn up and dont like the way pictures come out with the sliding thingy. See jet ski brians pics.

Matt thanks fior all that you do.


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

I never knew how hooked I was on this site until I started to go through withdrawals when it was down friday night....... My wife was laughing at me the whole time.

Thanks for doing your thing Flea.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah i thought i was on another site when i logged in. thank god i wrote my password down this time


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

DougVNg said:


> Thank's for the upgrade and the privilege to be a member of P&S!!!


C'mon already!!! Get your nose out of there and let somebody else have a chance to kiss up will ya!?!?!? No really, the site changes look good Matt.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Ya jest had ta go dar didn' ya??


Them Duke boys looked like a bunch of bus drivers last night. 

I just hope that same bus rolls into Greensboro next weekend for the tourny. 

Go Heels!!!!

Matt, the site looks good. 

Don't pay any attention to Cdog. You know he gets angry and confused when he's into the bottle.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

But change is good.

where did i hear that before?
i hope this change works out better!


----------



## mikeb1234 (Mar 4, 2011)

I just got on this site but I like everything.
mikeb


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> C'mon already!!! Get your nose out of there and let somebody else have a chance to kiss up will ya!?!?!? No really, the site changes look good Matt.


lrj!Dont start it!look at the effing number of post anybody will know who's the fk'ing kissasser!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

needs some work for sure....everything seems to blur together like going to a fast food joint ....looking at the menu on the wall...and can't find a dang thing you are looking for...but we know you will polish it up flea...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

DougVNg said:


> lrj!Dont start it!look at the effing number of post anybody will know who's the fk'ing kissasser!


Easy Dude, just a good natured ribbing. Didn't mean to strike a nerve. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

My eyes hurt. Go fishin and actually catch something and come back to this. Confusement abounds. Hope it all the best.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

i like it looks good


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I think this site upgrade is due to Matt's cabin fever. I'll bet a $1 if the cows were in town the site wouldnt be touched.. LOL Just joking with you Matt.... Change is good, and this site although Great needed some chances..


The Cows are the shite


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

New look is good.......


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Seems to load a lot slower also for me.....


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Seems to load a lot slower also for me.....


Same here.....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

kmw21230 said:


> I think this site upgrade is due to Matt's cabin fever. I'll bet a $1 if the cows were in town the site wouldnt be touched.. LOL Just joking with you Matt.... Change is good, and this site although Great needed some chances..


That's truer than you know. I've been putting off a bunch of things I needed to do and wanted to get it done before the stripers showed, 'cuz once the run starts I ain't sitting around goofing off on a computer until the stripers leave Assateague in Late May. 




AbuMike said:


> Seems to load a lot slower also for me.....


Yeah, there's some process that's putting a drag on things. I'll keep working on it.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm sure this upgrade has been a pain in the $$$. It has to be done once in a while though. Nice job.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yall didnt think we kept Flea around just for his stunning good looks did ya 

He has to earn his $1.98 a month wages


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Are the pictures at the top coming back Sand Flea?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I just notice when you reply to a thread you don't get the smilies, unless you you go to Advanced.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice job Matt!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Will the User CP come back too ?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> OK you are right, if you can handle it after Dook got spanked then I will give it a try too...


 What's the ole say'n??? "He who laughs last???"


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> What's the ole say'n??? "He who laughs last???"


LOL, congrats. I can't stand either Duke or NC being a UVA fan and all. But I do support the ACC, hope they both go far in the Big Dance.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Yep Clay, it's a painful existance to be a UVA sports fan.....
We did win all 3 at clemson this weekend in baseball though


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

hengstthomas said:


> Will the User CP come back too ?


Go to the upper right corner under "Settings".


----------



## mikeb1234 (Mar 4, 2011)

How are the apps coming..??Just wondering!
Thanks for your site!
mikeb


----------

